# anyone pinning R slin with hgh



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 2, 2015)

How many guys are pinning slin R short version after workout and on top of 150 grms carbs and 40 grm protein,directly after workout,than once home 30-45 min. later eat a complete meal.  man shit seems to work,i am getting thicker,but last night crashed hard,about 1 hr past meal,got flushed,sweaty felt like any sec. I would pass out,worse case of shakes I have ever had,went and started eating anything sweet,finally came out of it,when you run slin,I guess we have to be careful with sugar,ya I knew that,but don't remember it being this sensitive. what are you guys finding,so you know,i pin 4iu hgh morning on empty gut,and 3-5 pm workout,than pin 4iu of slin R and drink that high carb/protein drink.


----------

